# Non-sanctioned RBR group ride from Palo Alto to coast



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

Roll from the Page Mill park-n-ride parking lot near hwy 280 at 9 AM.

Route is loosely Arastradero, Portola Valley Rd, Old La Honda, West OLH to Hwy 84, Pescadero, Stage Rd, Tunitas w/Lobitos Creek cut-off, and descend on new asphalt that was laid down on Kings Mountain Road.

Since this is a training ride for me in preparation for the Levi GranFondo, I may add more climbing at the end if the legs are willing.

I can designate a B-group ride leader if the group is big enough and I see too many fast riders exceeding my social pace.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

I think I can do this. Lobitos is calling!


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

Sat or Sun?


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

I might be in for this. Will probably just meet up at base of OLH, but I should be in for this. I will probably stretch this ride down skyline to 92 and canada if anyone wants to ride more.


If you are feeling really spry at the top of Lobitas head over to 84 and then back down to pescadero and climb Alpine 

From there is just a quick decent back to the car on page


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Hmmm... If the predicted moisture from above doesn't materialize, I may join you as well.

Sat or Sunday?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

This ride is Saturday!!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Power Play said:


> Hmmm... If the predicted moisture from above doesn't materialize, I may join you as well.
> 
> Sat or Sunday?



Looks like Saturday is the drier day and none of the precipitation is expected to appear anywhere south of SF.

fc


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Precip? Tsh... no way!


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Is it time fir fenders already?


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

heythorp said:


> Is it time fir fenders already?


Only if you commute Euro-style.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

francois said:


> Looks like Saturday is the drier day and none of the precipitation is expected to appear anywhere south of SF.
> 
> fc


Yeah, it looks like they've pushed the rain (or slight possibility thereof) to late tomorrow or Sunday. Looks like I'm riding tomorrow (at least you'll have someone to drop now ). See ya in the am.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*No Drop Ride*



Power Play said:


> Yeah, it looks like they've pushed the rain (or slight possibility thereof) to late tomorrow or Sunday. Looks like I'm riding tomorrow (at least you'll have someone to drop now ). See ya in the am.


This isn't an Alto Velo A ride. There will be several regroups and we'll send someone down to pick you up if necessary.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Should see you guys tomorrow at 9:30 at OLH.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Anyone insterested in starting early and doing kings down 84 to meet at OLH with the group?

Thinking this might be a good chance to string more hills together as I wont be doing the whole ride by myself. 

Depending on how much of a gut check I have at the top of tunitas maybe head down 84 again and then do W Alpine? 

Yes I cringed as I typed that.

Anyone?


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

Possible reroute past Kings Mtn Road due to the chipseal that was laid down earlier this week. Thinking of descending Skyline to Canada Road as an option.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the beat down.

Gregg if you could check your garmin and see what we climbed OLH in I would appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

heythorp said:


> Thanks for the beat down.
> 
> Gregg if you could check your garmin and see what we climbed OLH in I would appreciate it.


Wow, You got home fast. I just got in myself. I got stopped about .25 mi from the top while a wrecker pulled a car back on the road that had gone over the edge. :mad2: 

I'll upload the ride right now and we'll see.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Power Play said:


> Wow, You got home fast. I just got in myself. I got stopped about .25 mi from the top while a wrecker pulled a car back on the road that had gone over the edge. :mad2:
> 
> I'll upload the ride right now and we'll see.



It was really tough the last 10 miles. I was spit out the back. 

I really struggled on Lobitas and the first part of Tunitas.


I had no idea you went up 84. Sorry we didn't wait/say good bye


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks like about 24:30-ish. There's two segments listed for that climb. Take your pick.

http://www.strava.com/rides/186070


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

heythorp said:


> It was really tough the last 10 miles. I was spit out the back.
> 
> I really struggled on Lobitas and the first part of Tunitas.
> 
> ...


That's ok. Both my legs were cramping (especially the right calf) and I didn't want to hold you guys up. Hopfully next time it'll be drier and I'll get to bed before 2am the night before. I was hurting this morning.


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Strava is pretty cool. 

I figured it was a 25 pace but when the women came up and said 27:30 I figured we had to be more than 3 minutes faster than her. I road all the way to the top of the hill south of OLH and then coasted back down, sat there for a while and then she came up. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

heythorp said:


> Strava is pretty cool.
> 
> I figured it was a 25 pace but when the women came up and said 27:30 I figured we had to be more than 3 minutes faster than her. I road all the way to the top of the hill south of OLH and then coasted back down, sat there for a while and then she came up.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


No problem. Nice to have met you guys today. 

Now I need to go get the hose out and nock the big chunks off the bike


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Yeah. Sweet. Descending down 84, it took a long time to trust my tires again. 'are the dry???' 

That was a tough and rewarding ride. Bill will be in the hurt locker .

Fc


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah Bill will be taking a nap today. Time to go drink


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

I just woke up from nap on the sofa.

Bill is a real trooper. We didn't take the short way home after reaching the top of Tunitas. We had only climbed 7000 feet and I was hoping for something closer to 8000. So we continued past Hwy 84 (which was really tempting) and climbed Skyline all the way to Page Mill Road. 

Final stats (according to my cyclocomputer) were 90 miles, 8400 of elevation gain, 6:23 ride time, and no cramping. I think I'm ready for the GranFondo next month.:thumbsup:


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

You guys are crazy. I was so cold going down kings my teeth were chattering. If I had followed you to 84 I would have headed west and done alpine but I knew that was not a good idea. 

You got me beat today.

per mapmyride 85 miles 7500 feet. total time was 6:45 dont know what riding was. How did you convince Bill to do that. He must of been cursing you on the last part of skyline. that hill is longer than it looks.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bustamove said:


> I just woke up from nap on the sofa.
> 
> Bill is a real trooper. We didn't take the short way home after reaching the top of Tunitas. We had only climbed 7000 feet and I was hoping for something closer to 8000. So we continued past Hwy 84 (which was really tempting) and climbed Skyline all the way to Page Mill Road.
> 
> Final stats (according to my cyclocomputer) were 90 miles, 8400 of elevation gain, 6:23 ride time, and no cramping. I think I'm ready for the GranFondo next month.:thumbsup:


That is awesome!! Sorry I had to bolt. I told da boss I'd be home by 1. Ha, ha, ha. I thought this was just an OLH ride.

Riding on Skyline was fugly!! It was raining at Skeggs.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Power Play said:


> Yeah, it looks like they've pushed the rain (or slight possibility thereof) to late tomorrow or Sunday. Looks like I'm riding tomorrow (at least you'll have someone to drop now ). See ya in the am.


Great meeting you. There was no rain yet that's one of the wettest rides I've ever been on!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bustamove said:


> I just woke up from nap on the sofa.
> 
> Bill is a real trooper. We didn't take the short way home after reaching the top of Tunitas. We had only climbed 7000 feet and I was hoping for something closer to 8000. So we continued past Hwy 84 (which was really tempting) and climbed Skyline all the way to Page Mill Road.
> 
> Final stats (according to my cyclocomputer) were 90 miles, 8400 of elevation gain, 6:23 ride time, and no cramping. I think I'm ready for the GranFondo next month.:thumbsup:


Yeah, that'll teach him not to take those 10 minute pulls at Pescadero. 

I said "1 minute pulls dammit!"

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

This sounds like it was a neat ride, and I wish I could have made it. The damp would have reminded me of home.


----------

